# Proud to be Romanian



## lora_karavelova

Hi, guys, 
Here is one more question - how do you say: Proud to be Romanian? Thank you.


----------



## zighia

Mândru de a fi român


----------



## lora_karavelova

Thank youuuu


----------



## farscape

It's rather "Mândru că sunt român" - if you're a native speaker.

Later,


----------



## Miutzu

"Mândru să fiu român" was coming to my mind


----------



## Miutzu

farscape said:


> It's rather "Mândru că sunt român" - if you're a native speaker.
> 
> Later,



I'm not sure so I'll just ask:
Isn't "Mândru că sunt român" the same as "Proud that I am Romanian"?

farscape, you should know better than me: Could one use "proud that I am" instead of "proud to be"?


----------



## farscape

"proud that I am"... here, now 

"proud to be Romanian" is right however, "mândru de a fi român" is not (mândria de a fi român, da!).

"mândru să fiu român" is OK - (think of "I want to pick up a book" = vreau să iau o carte) where we use the conjunctive to translate a verb in infinitive.

However, knowing the emphasis placed on "being" in  "proud to be... " I'd say  "mândru că sunt... " does a better job. 

Later,


----------



## Miutzu

If I was saying "I'm proud to be Romanian" I think I would avoid saying
"Sunt mândru că sunt român" because of the repetition of "sunt".

It feels better saying "Sunt mândru să fiu român" 

But yes, what you said about the emphasis on "being" makes a lot of sense.


----------



## farscape

On a second reading though, "mândru să fiu român"  is not OK, because the subjunctive mode (modul conjunctiv)  is used for "an action that is not viewed as accomplished, being accomplished or to be accomplished, but as a possible, desired, virtual action, imagined and not yet fulfilled." (Romanian Grammar by Dana Cojocaru, SEELRC 2003).

Which means "mândru că sunt român" is the only option. So far 

Best,


----------



## Miutzu

Mea culpa 
Though, I'm amazed how often I'm speaking and listening to "wrong" Romanian...


----------



## farscape

'tell me about it  The main reason I'm here is because I don't want to feel my roots completely cut off and sometimes trying to help others helps me to re-learn what I've forgotten (or I never knew to begin with )

Nice chat,


----------



## lora_karavelova

Thank you, friends. I am trying to learn Romanian and you help me very much.


----------



## CrisA

Cred că "Mândru să fiu român" e totuși corect, conjunctivul având aici valoare de indicativ. Poți, de exemplu, să folosești conjunctivul și cu valoare de imperativ :"Să nu întârzii!"


----------



## farscape

CrisA said:


> Cred că "Mândru să fiu român" e totuși corect, conjunctivul având aici valoare de indicativ. Poți, de exemplu, să folosești conjunctivul și cu valoare de imperativ :"Să nu întârzii!"



Nu sunt sigur dacă nu cumva am amestecat infinitivul cu indicativul  (predicatul este format cu verbul a fi - sunt mândru - care e eludat  aici.

În orice caz, o înlocuire a infinitivului prin conjunctiv  are fi spre exemplu:

Mândru de a fi român -> Mândru să fiu român

Later,


----------

